# Love Italy



## stilesd (Sep 22, 2015)

My husband and I are thinking of moving/retiring to Italy. We have started to look online at Puglia and Liguria. I am looking to get advice from anyone who is living in either of these areas. Many thanks


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

You should add some more information such as what country you are from, exactly what type of visa's you want. (Your post suggests Elective Residence Visa).

You will find a good deal of information about the process here on the forums with a little searching. 

That said, a little information about Liguria to get you started.

Liguria is one area my wife and I are considering for our own retirement. We were there last year. The climate is mild overall and the housing prices are moderate. As anywhere else, closer to the sea means higher prices. Transportation is decent with fast rail connections to Genoa, as well as a major airport there. If you look west, you may well be closer to Nice than Genoa, which again gives excellent rail and air connections. Prices seem on average to be lower in the Imperia region. Another area to consider is on the eastern edge, Lunigianna which straddles along the Liguria/Tuscany border. 

Really, the best advice, is go and see for yourself. Pick an area for a vacation and spend a little time traveling about. Go to the villages, look for ways to interact such as taking short classes, or guided walks. Go to small out of the way villages as well as the larger towns with lots of services. Let yourself get a feel for what feels right for you.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

rsetzer99 said:


> You should add some more information such as what country you are from, exactly what type of visa's you want. (Your post suggests Elective Residence Visa).
> ...


Actually, if they are UK citizens (as suggested by there"Originally from..." heading, then no visas are required.


----------



## stilesd (Sep 22, 2015)

Sorry was a bit vague. From the UK. Puglia looks as though it has more properties for sale, but I have read enough that they have particularly hot and humid summers. This is a concern for me as I am asthmatic. We are looking for coastal that's why I mentioned Liguria. Would be great to start a conversation with someone who is in either of these locations. Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

stilesd said:


> Sorry was a bit vague. From the UK. Puglia looks as though it has more properties for sale, but I have read enough that they have particularly hot and humid summers. This is a concern for me as I am asthmatic. We are looking for coastal that's why I mentioned Liguria. Would be great to start a conversation with someone who is in either of these locations. Thanks


if you are looking for the best of both worlds ie coast with out humidity do as we done moved to abruzzo we are in the foothills of the majjela mountain and 20 mins from the coast which is to hot and humid for us to live in the summer best of both worlds not to cold in the winter and cool in the summer


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

In Puglia I have to say I loved both Gallipoli and Lecce ! Bari - not so much. Or you could always live in a trullo in Alberobello....


----------

